# ONLINE DiVORCE



## Lon (Jul 25, 2014)

$149 for a un contested legal divorce for your state. If a married couple can agree on a settlement without lawyer involvement.

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2014)

Sorry, No.  But I might be interested in it if she doesn't stop squeezing the toothpaste tube in the middle.


----------



## Fern (Jul 25, 2014)

You can also get an online Will for $50, (if it's uncomplicated).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2014)

That's rip-off pricing - I did ours with a downloadable form for only $49.95. Only works for non-contested divorces, of course ...


----------

